# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen

## Billy77

Hallo,mijn vraag is of sustanon ook zonder deca kan.of is dat noodzakkelijk.Want ik heb 9x sustanon in de kast liggen.

Groetjes Billy77 :Confused:

----------


## wiebe

verkoop je hetniet

----------


## dude01

ik ben al een tijdje informatie aan het verzamelen over anabolen heb ook het anabolen boek thuis maar toch kom ik er niet helemaal aan uit want op elke site staat wel eits anders . ik ben 22 jaar weeg 76,8 en train al 6 jaar waarvan 4 echt serieus mijn vraag is wat nu gewoon het beste is om mee te starten niet wat het veiligst is want anabole zijn nou eenmaal gevaarlijk maar gewoon de beste kuur om mee te starten want ik kom niet verder als dit resultaat en ik train en eet goed.

----------


## Atleet

Ik zou lekker deze vraag op dbb stellen.
Sustanon is testosteron met meerdere esters. (korte en lange)
Dit kan prima zonder andere middelen worden genomen.

----------

